# HP PSC 1315v Lines when printing



## Spankyjnco (May 10, 2008)

Ok first I want to state that it is not the cartridge Ive had this prob over a year and over 10 + cartridges.

now let me say it doesnt appear on EVERYTHING. It is very very hard to notice, and the easiest to notice it on is darker images.

What I am getting from it, because I have searched everywhere and cant seem to get an answer, is it kind of seems like where the printer is coming down to print the colors, or where it is holding it in place while the printer goes, is pressing down a lil' too hard. Does that even make sense to anyone? 

I say Horizontal lines because if you look at a piece of normal paper, Im talking it goes from left to right, across the paper, not from top to bottom. 

I wish I knew how to explain it better, but it does not seem like a cartridge problem. I have a HP PSC 1315v printer. As i said It happens on every image, but it is extremely hard to see except for on darker images. If someone needs I could post a picture of it.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I think what you will find is some ink has leaked on the cartridge carrier. This is the piece that holds the cartridges and moves them back and forth.

Look for some inkjet cleaning paper and run a sheet through the printer several times.


----------



## Spankyjnco (May 10, 2008)

but would that be a continuous problem that has lasted over a year? This has been a very long problem.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You have ink somewhere other than the cartridge. Post a picture and we can tell more about it.


----------



## Spankyjnco (May 10, 2008)

Ok this is what it looks like with the light reflecting off it... very easy to view the lines on the image










And here is the same exact image, but without the light reflecting, much much harder to see the lines, which is why im thinking it is not an ink problem.











As I said before its been a problem for about a year or more, it happens with any type of paper, except plain paper, but then again I dont print images on plain paper. More solid colored areas its easier to see, but lighter colored areas it is harder. And it is completely across the image. Not just on one side or the other. 

If I go from Normal quality, to worse quality, the lines are further spread out (as that is how often the ink goes across the paper), and on best setting the lines are much much closer together (once again, thats how the ink is pushed down on the paper).

My thoughts is something is putting too forceful of an imprint onto the paper causing those lines to appear. But Im not the Expert.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

After seeing this, I agree it is not what I thought. 

Let me ask some of my partners to take a look and see if anyone on the hardware team knows what is going on.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

It's been a while since i used my 1300 series printer but i seem to remember you could adjust the ink flow from the "service" section of the menu.
Have a play around with this and it may help


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Greetings Spankyjnco, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

*Terrister* has asked if we can 'shed some light' on your dilemma...
I have found that with Hp Printers, they can collect 'foreign bodies' where the ink catridge is mounted; this could be as trivial as a small piece of fluff; hair; or dried up ink, that has become imbedded in the nozzle that travels along the paper.
That said, my suggestion would be to take the cartridge out; thoroughly clean the mount, injectors, and carriage with Methylated Spirits and a lint free cloth or a small artists paint brush.
Pay close attention to the mount socket on the cartridge carriage runner, and ensure that _all_ ink is cleaned out and the Metho is wiped up too.
Please _do not_ use cotton buds, unless they are extremely tight in their weave, or you will be in all sorts of strife.
The only other possibility that I can think of, is that the mount socket has become distorted some how, perhaps from the incorrect replacement of a cartridge:4-dontkno... check this out after cleaning, with a magnifying glass, to inspect it.
I might be clutching at straws here, but this methodology has 'repaired' many Hp Printers in the past.

Post back with how you get on.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Spankyjnco (May 10, 2008)

Wow thanks for the responses and suggestions, Only problem is I am no good with doing things on my own. Is there a site that can give me instructions on how to do what you are suggesting? I dont even know what any of that stuff you mentioned is besides a cartridge :laugh:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Try the Hp™ website for your 3-in-One Printer.* (_Click the coloured link_.) It has a "help" guide and a downloadable Manual.


----------

